

Why do 60% of students find their lectures boring? - wslh
http://www.guardian.co.uk/education/2009/may/12/university-teaching

======
JoeAltmaier
Boring is a state of mind. No subject is intrinsically 'boring'. I tell my
Scouts "Look at all these other folks having fun! If you're bored, its because
something inside your head needs to change" It works, sometimes.

I got it from my Dad, who said smart people were never bored. Not accurate,
but motivating.

~~~
dagw
While I certainly agree that no subject is intrinsically boring, it is still
possible to present any subject in a boring way. It is also worth remembering
that different people learn in different ways and respond to different things,
so a presentation that you find fascinating may bore me to tears and vice
versa.

------
tobylane
Bad expectations, low blood sugar, too tired, it's the slow point of the day,
the lesson has nothing new - so many reasons why one lesson can be boring, but
many people (some of my class) don't break the habit. The only reason I find
more than one lesson boring is that I didn't have time to rest between.

------
rick888
Some subjects are just boring, but you still need to learn them. I had power
points in my algorithms class, yet I was never bored.

